# What is the availability like in your areas for a 2006/07 ram 2500 5.9



## cl733 (Jul 12, 2013)

Ok so here is my dilemma, ive been looking for a plow truck to replace my old 93. not that there is anything wrong with it, shes a beauty, I used to park it before the winters ever set in for the first 13 years of its life. The box has never seen the salt ever, as I had taken it off, but its got a getrag 5 speed and 177K kilometers on it, im just worried that the day that getrag dies its going to make me want to upgrade it to a nv4500, and if im investing that much into it , then I should be just up grading it to something else
So that brings me to this predicament, I have been looking for a 2003- 2007 25/3500 , its got to have a 5.9 , and preferably I want a 2006/2007, well actually that's what im holding out for, because it has the G56 6 speed manual over the previous nv5600 6 speed. It has to be a 2 door and a long box, SLT or better, not chipped , or hot rodded up, and preferably lower mileage.

Cant be red, hate red vehicles, this truck in Canada is like finding a dinosaur, is there anything like the description available in your area, at a reasonable price


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

cl733;1702313 said:


> Ok so here is my dilemma, ive been looking for a plow truck to replace my old 93. not that there is anything wrong with it, shes a beauty, I used to park it before the winters ever set in for the first 13 years of its life. The box has never seen the salt ever, as I had taken it off, but its got a getrag 5 speed and 177K kilometers on it, im just worried that the day that getrag dies its going to make me want to upgrade it to a nv4500, and if im investing that much into it , then I should be just up grading it to something else
> So that brings me to this predicament, I have been looking for a 2003- 2007 25/3500 , its got to have a 5.9 , and preferably I want a 2006/2007, well actually that's what im holding out for, because it has the G56 6 speed manual over the previous nv5600 6 speed. It has to be a 2 door and a long box, SLT or better, not chipped , or hot rodded up, and preferably lower mileage.
> 
> Cant be red, hate red vehicles, this truck in Canada is like finding a dinosaur, is there anything like the description available in your area, at a reasonable price


Got to www.AutoTrader.com , from there you can get as specific as you want and it'll search anything that's listed with them in the US. You'll be asked for a zip code and I'd suggest using the closest US town/city on the south side of the border.


----------



## cl733 (Jul 12, 2013)

been on kijiji, jumping through the provinces , nation wide, autotrader , but only in Canada, never thought of it being in the states. carsforsale.com . found some on there , but the nicest possibilities were 4800km away, but sure ill go check out the trader states side


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

cl733;1702513 said:


> been on kijiji, jumping through the provinces , nation wide, autotrader , but only in Canada, never thought of it being in the states. carsforsale.com . found some on there , but the nicest possibilities were 4800km away, but sure ill go check out the trader states side


Sometimes you have to travel if want specific things.


----------



## cl733 (Jul 12, 2013)

Funny part is my dad who is still driving at 84 years old , has the exact truck I want , a 2006, 5.9 , 2 door, long box SLT, 6 speed ,with only 26000 km on it, but he wont sell it, he sold his 2009 6.7, with 16000km on and opted to keep the 5.9, I am prepared to go the distance for the right truck, if I can just find one,


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

My brother in law was looking for a cherry Mega cab this summer. Ended up flying to Texas and driving it home. Cost some coin but was well worth the 3 day trip because this thing is mint. Underside was near perfect and the turbo exhaust like day one, no flakes of rust. 

You will travel but be patient one will show up. You can also do a country wide search on CL on some cheater sites.


----------



## mrgarciainc (Dec 15, 2013)

Id love to upgrade to a 06/07 5.9L MegaCab as well. Hard to find and very expensive still with good miles. Id recommend Texas or California as well. Should find something very clean out there. Good luck


----------



## tkoyen (Dec 19, 2009)

I looked high and low for a 2006 2500 Quad Cab with the 5.9L, and actually considered going to TX or Colorado, which is where the 2 biggest US auto auctions are, and why there are so many used ones in those areas. But in the end, I found one near Minneapolis, MN that suited my needs.

Its hard to find a good Quad Cab, even harder to find a nice Mega or standard cab though. The standards must all get beat up as work trucks.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

tkoyen;1722864 said:


> I looked high and low for a 2006 2500 Quad Cab with the 5.9L, and actually considered going to TX or Colorado, which is where the 2 biggest US auto auctions are, and why there are so many used ones in those areas. But in the end, I found one near Minneapolis, MN that suited my needs.
> 
> Its hard to find a good Quad Cab, even harder to find a nice Mega or standard cab though. The standards must all get beat up as work trucks.


Nothing to see in Colorado, so just head to Texas.........:laughing:


----------



## kah68 (Jan 16, 2006)

cl733....are you looking to sell that 93?


----------



## cl733 (Jul 12, 2013)

kah68;1741855 said:


> cl733....are you looking to sell that 93?


just as soon as I find something to replace it with , ill put it up for sale, I have actually found a truck in PA, as soon as my pass port updates I plan on making a deal . 
its a great little truck , paint is falling off of it but other than some plowing its never done a days work in its life, don't figure ill have much of a problem selling it


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Just my 2 cents, if you are going to go that far. Keep going and get out of the rust belt. I got one from SoCal 2 years ago. Worth the time and money not to start with rust.


----------



## cl733 (Jul 12, 2013)

maxwellp;1742315 said:


> Just my 2 cents, if you are going to go that far. Keep going and get out of the rust belt. I got one from SoCal 2 years ago. Worth the time and money not to start with rust.


 I am hearing you, dodge seems to show the rust faster than everything else out there,and PA seems to be near the centre of winter, i was hoping to be looking south a couple of thousand miles rather than east, but its not coming all that easy, found a couple with lower mileage like 37K, i think i could kind of live with that, its not like it is going to be my only vehicle, but i still want it to be somewhat decent anyways


----------



## KLC99 (Feb 3, 2003)

Interesting - the nv5600 is sturdier than the getrag and an 03 or early 04 would have the nicer headlights and no 3rd injection event. They're even harder to find though


----------



## giggity (Oct 25, 2013)

Check these guys out, there not close to any of you guys, but they have a ton of low mileage diesels

http://www.autolandoutlets.com/vehicles?Make=Dodge


----------



## cl733 (Jul 12, 2013)

I hadnt been to that exact site but i have seen alot of their trucks on autotrader.com, funny thing is two trucks they have that i like , have been for sale all winter, probably because their prices seem to be through the roof,for 5 year old trucks they are asking way too much, kind of changed what im looking for too, i really wanted to get a 5.9 either 06/07 just to get away from the dpf and egr on the 6.7, but for as long as ive looked i can buy a 09 for cheaper that a comparable mileaged 06/07. everyone figures that people will pay thru the nose for the 5.9 so as not do deal with the 6.7 woes. the 5.9 is an awesome motor but in its last years its got some issues of its own too. I dont have any air care in my area so ive made up my mind to get a 6.7 and drop off all the dpf egr and program it with an efi live set up. I have one 6.7 with a g56 right now , still under warranty , so its all stock as yet, never ever given me any grief , so its not too hard to talk me into another


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

giggity;1786495 said:


> Check these guys out, there not close to any of you guys, but they have a ton of low mileage diesels
> 
> http://www.autolandoutlets.com/vehicles?Make=Dodge


Wow those prices are crazy............ They way they that stuff priced I could just go south and bring them back nice rust free trucks and make 10k a pop. My 05 with only 38K would bring more than I paid for it new. Ha Ha :laughing:


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

It's the market that is cazey.
today a new diesel can run 50K+

I bought one at the bottom in 08, I
was offered 4k more for it today than when I bought for in 08, with 75000mi



maxwellp;1786859 said:


> Wow those prices are crazy............ They way they that stuff priced I could just go south and bring them back nice rust free trucks and make 10k a pop. My 05 with only 38K would bring more than I paid for it new. Ha Ha :laughing:


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

cl733;1786722 said:


> I hadnt been to that exact site but i have seen alot of their trucks on autotrader.com, funny thing is two trucks they have that i like , have been for sale all winter, probably because their prices seem to be through the roof,for 5 year old trucks they are asking way too much, kind of changed what im looking for too, i really wanted to get a 5.9 either 06/07 just to get away from the dpf and egr on the 6.7, but for as long as ive looked i can buy a 09 for cheaper that a comparable mileaged 06/07. everyone figures that people will pay thru the nose for the 5.9 so as not do deal with the 6.7 woes. the 5.9 is an awesome motor but in its last years its got some issues of its own too. I dont have any air care in my area so ive made up my mind to get a 6.7 and drop off all the dpf egr and program it with an efi live set up. I have one 6.7 with a g56 right now , still under warranty , so its all stock as yet, never ever given me any grief , so its not too hard to talk me into another


I think that is a wise approach. Its not worth paying a premium price to get an older truck when you can just do the deletes on the 6.7. The truck you were hoping for is the most in demand model (6spd, 5.9) if you could find one you'd be paying a crazy price for it. I was looking for one last summer and had the same issue. I could buy an '11 with half the miles on it for the same price as guys were wanting for 06-07's. Crazy.


----------



## cl733 (Jul 12, 2013)

edgeair;1786897 said:


> I think that is a wise approach. Its not worth paying a premium price to get an older truck when you can just do the deletes on the 6.7. The truck you were hoping for is the most in demand model (6spd, 5.9) if you could find one you'd be paying a crazy price for it. I was looking for one last summer and had the same issue. I could buy an '11 with half the miles on it for the same price as guys were wanting for 06-07's. Crazy.


 Surprising enough there are alot of 6sp manuals around, but they mostly have a 5th wheel in the back welded to the frame or a hitch bolted to the floor, and then what manual is better ,the nv5600 stays behind the 5.9 , 6.7 gets the g56 with a higher torque rating, but is it tougher, a g56 thats been worked hard all its life with ATF4 in it doesnt sound too appealing, then on the other hand the clutches are supposed to be weak in front of the g56, so then what , a 6.7 with the 6 sp auto, wonder how that will stand up to plowing in stock form, they look easy enough to beef up the clutch packs and make them tougher, I really like plowing with the standard, but the auto seems like it would be so much easier, The ultimate would be a 6sp auto with a floor mount shifter with integrated blade controls on the shifter.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

The 6spd auto no longer has any bands.
+
Snow plow mode allows the cooling system and fan to perform to their optimum capability when using a plow blade, which greatly affects the airflow around the front of the truck, ensuring that your engine temperature remains normal.

http://www.cumminsnewsletters.com/td/td28_snow.html

this also will pull more air across the tyranny cooler.


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

cl733;1787747 said:


> Surprising enough there are alot of 6sp manuals around, but they mostly have a 5th wheel in the back welded to the frame or a hitch bolted to the floor, and then what manual is better ,the nv5600 stays behind the 5.9 , 6.7 gets the g56 with a higher torque rating, but is it tougher, a g56 thats been worked hard all its life with ATF4 in it doesnt sound too appealing, then on the other hand the clutches are supposed to be weak in front of the g56, so then what , a 6.7 with the 6 sp auto, wonder how that will stand up to plowing in stock form, they look easy enough to beef up the clutch packs and make them tougher, I really like plowing with the standard, but the auto seems like it would be so much easier, The ultimate would be a 6sp auto with a floor mount shifter with integrated blade controls on the shifter.


Yes, the hitch always seems to be in them + they have been worked hard. Most guys don't buy one of those to drive around town. They usually have high miles or "hard" miles, and they want a killing for them.

The biggest mistake I made with vehicles is to let my 04.5 6spd quad cab go back on a lease return in 09. Except it was a 2500 ST model, so wouldn't have pulled huge dollars, but I couldn't put the money together to get refinanced or pay it out.

I have had my boss v plow on my other 04.5 with the 48RE auto 4 speed now for 6 years. I just change the tranny fluid and filter every year, and its at 130000 miles now with no trouble. I believe plowing with an auto is easier than the manual, but its splitting hairs. I wouldn't be afraid of using an auto 48RE or newer to plow with. They say the 6spds are even more robust.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I'd rather buy a diesel that has a hitch than a plow frame.

Towing a 5er or a tt is easy work for any diesel.
Highway miles are the easiest miles you can put on a diesel.


----------



## cl733 (Jul 12, 2013)

edgeair;1787823 said:


> Yes, the hitch always seems to be in them + they have been worked hard. Most guys don't buy one of those to drive around town. They usually have high miles or "hard" miles, and they want a killing for them.
> 
> The biggest mistake I made with vehicles is to let my 04.5 6spd quad cab go back on a lease return in 09. Except it was a 2500 ST model, so wouldn't have pulled huge dollars, but I couldn't put the money together to get refinanced or pay it out.
> 
> I have had my boss v plow on my other 04.5 with the 48RE auto 4 speed now for 6 years. I just change the tranny fluid and filter every year, and its at 130000 miles now with no trouble. I believe plowing with an auto is easier than the manual, but its splitting hairs. I wouldn't be afraid of using an auto 48RE or newer to plow with. They say the 6spds are even more robust.


 realistically the 04.5 were probably among the best ever,not longer after that Chrysler cranked them up and problems started happening, cant remember how many of them I seen in the dealers with the tops burnt off the pistons, and the majority of them were blamed on bad fuel/air filters, had an 02 with the vp44 pump , wasn't no where as strong as the 03, and of course everyone that owned one of them long enough ended up replacing an injection pump because of a dead lift pump,


----------

